# How to treat a seat with an oilcloth cover?



## cds2323 (Sep 21, 2016)

I have this Persons seat with a cover I believe to be oilcloth. It has many cracks. Will it hold up if I ride on it? 
I used some leather dressing on it to keep it from drying out further. Is there something better for treating oilcloth?

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Duck (Sep 29, 2016)

The last one I "saved" has been on my better half's bike for 5-6 years now- it was in a lesser condition than yours to start. I simply brush painted it w/ multiple coats of Rustoleum (oil-based) satin black, with a  day or 2  and red Scotchbrite pad scuff between coats. It's held up fine. You might be able to use their spray can, but I've never tried that.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 29, 2016)

Duck said:


> The last one I "saved" has been on my better half's bike for 5-6 years now- it was in a lesser condition than yours to start. I simply brush painted it w/ multiple coats of Rustoleum (oil-based) satin black, with a  day or 2  and red Scotchbrite pad scuff between coats. It's held up fine. You might be able to use their spray can, but I've never tried that.




Pics?


----------



## Duck (Sep 29, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Pics?



I'm on lunch- I'll try to get one up this evening.


----------



## Duck (Sep 29, 2016)

I obviously don't have a "before" pic, but this seat came on a $10 garage sale bike I bought for parts that the wife decided she wanted to ride- As it was going to be a rider, I thought "Why not? " Approx 50% of the original black finish had long ago worn away, but other than that, the seat was in sound condition. IIRC, I gave it 3-4 heavy coats. Afterwards, I decided that had I actually did a bit of light sanding between coats, The sky was the limit, results- wise. The reason it's so glossy in the pics is the spring before last I paste waxed the bike in preparation for the season and did the seat, as well. It's been ridden 6 seasons now, and has held up well. Be sure to thin the paint well w/ mineral spirits for the 1st coat, so it soaks in well.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks, I'll pass this on to the seats new owner.


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2016)

I've got a can of satin black indoor/outdoor latex enamel laying around. Can anyone think of a reason why that couldn't work as well?


----------



## Duck (Oct 5, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I've got a can of satin black indoor/outdoor latex enamel laying around. Can anyone think of a reason why that couldn't work as well?



It won't soak into oilcloth nearly as well as an oil-based paint will, and I doubt it would be as durable, because of that.


----------



## Boris (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks. This is a really good idea.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 5, 2016)

the enamel is probably the best choice for strengthening around the cracks. 

If you ever want to re-oil oilcloth, the commercial preparations are Martexin and Otter Wax. 
But have to use a source of heat like a blow drier to melt the wax into the fabric.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 5, 2016)

This may not be oil cloth. Oil cloth is a heavy cotton material with a boiled linseed oil coating.

What this looks like is DuPont Fabrikoid: heavy cloth covered with a nitrocellulose lacquer spray that hardens into an imitation leather. It crackles like old lacquer and flakes much the same. This treatment came out just prior to WW1. I would consider any treatment that interacts well with nitrocellulose lacquer, and perhaps a clear coat.


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2016)

clear satin spray enamel.


----------



## Duck (Oct 6, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> This may not be oil cloth. Oil cloth is a heavy cotton material with a boiled linseed oil coating.
> 
> What this looks like is DuPont Fabrikoid: heavy cloth covered with a nitrocellulose lacquer spray that hardens into an imitation leather. It crackles like old lacquer and flakes much the same. This treatment came out just prior to WW1. I would consider any treatment that interacts well with nitrocellulose lacquer, and perhaps a clear coat.



As stated, I've had good luck w/ Rustoleum, w' the additional plus they have a large selection of colors, as well. After 70+ years, I'd have to believe that the original coating is inert, and any reaction will be a non-event.


----------

